# Looking into getting a Jeep



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

I have always used trucks or loaders for plowing. This season I hired a guy who had used a jeep at his last place of employment and loved it. I'm thinking this may be the way to go for condo's.

What options should I get it with as I'm buying new, as well as does anyone have experiance with a plow partner on the back. What type and size of blade works the best for this combo. Should I buy a four door or a two door. I think this may make a great driveway rig. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## hillbillydeluxe (Mar 15, 2008)

2 door is short and nimble... a four door is to long. make sure it has a hardtop. I wouldn't go smaller than a 7'6'' blade.( Boss, fisher) I have 3 condo jobs and I do them all with jeeps because the trucks are to big to fit in the small/tight areas. I would pick a jeep for driveways small/tight lots over a full size truck any day....


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

How would it do with the plow partner, would that be too much for it? My local dealer say's I will void warrenty if I put a blade on it do I need to worry about voiding the warrenty, or is that just a cover your butt by the manufacturer


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

We just bought a new 4 Door Unlimited...I wanted the Rubicon...wife was happy with the Sahara...she didnt want to hear the tires-lol. I can see how they are great nimble little driveway trucks.


----------



## goel (Nov 23, 2010)

Our current one is just for cruzin, its a 2 door and my wife will not let me put a plow on it.

But, the 2 doors are just awesome in tight spaces. I have 1 tight tight tight retirement home that trucks barely fit, and the jeep would be in and out in 1/4 of the time.


----------



## JK-Plow (Feb 10, 2008)

Putting a plow on does not void the warranty. Must put on the Mopar air spring helpers for the front. Jeep does have a list of items to install so a plow can be used. 2 door Jeep would be the most maneuverable. Another idea is get the 4 dr and do the Mopar conversion to a pickup. That is available starting July 1st from your local dealer. The plow partner should help put added weight to the Jeep. I have seen older Jeeps set up the way you want and they work great. Get the optional (sport) suspension too. Hard top and an automatic is recommended too for plowing. Your local Jeep parts department should have all the information you need on what should be added for a plow. I have a local dealer that does not recommend plows either, but it is their choice not to get involved with plows. I have another dealer that not only recommends them, but uses them to plow their own lot. And they will install too. Only thing is they are in SE Michigan. Arctic Snowplows have plows for Jeeps. Also Boss, Fisher and Western. The last three have 7 1/2 ft plows. I don't think Arctic has a 7 1/2 ft plow for a Jeep.


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks for the responces. I am waiting for prices from the leasing company I deal with. They have 5 units on lease now and three of them are used for plowing.


----------



## KEC Maintaince (Jan 1, 2011)

the rubicon has the locker and dana 44 rears front and back with 4.10 gearing
the sahara has the optional 3.73 gearing with dana 44 rear and 35 front
the older jeeps had 411 gearing with 35 front and rear.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

the Yjs and TJ NEVER came with a Dana 35 front axle. you got a Dana 30, rubicon has a D44


----------



## KEC Maintaince (Jan 1, 2011)

my bad....


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Here's my wifes new Jeep....it came with a color matched hard top and soft top. Just waiting for her to get tired of it to make it one of a kind.


----------

